# Source for Quince essential oil?



## rogersmithiii (Feb 28, 2016)

Does anyone have a reputable source for quince essential oil to use in making melt and pour soap?  NOT looking for fragrance oil.  

Thanks

Rog


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 8, 2016)

Not just yet, but I did a little research and discovered that it's a scent in 2 of my favorite colognes which is Coco Channel and also Burberry (the original one). I will locate it for the both of us. Let the hunt begin!!!!

Roger the closest I came to finding any was this. Just type in Quince without the word oil. Good luck!!!


http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Default.aspx

	Crafters Choice™ Pear Quince Fragrance Oil 780
An exotic dessert of anjou pear, quince, citrus and muguet. Flashpoint: 200°, Vanilla Content: 0.50%, Phthalate Free

IFRA Maximum Skin Exposure Levels:

Body Lotion: 8.0%	Body Wash: 8.0%	Soap: 8.0%
Face Cream: 8.0%	Body Powder: 3.3%	Baby: 8.0%
Perfume: 8.0%	Deodorant: 3.6%	Lip: 0.0%
•  Additional Details
•  Customer Reviews (10)	•  Q&A (0)
•  Recipes & Videos (4)


----------



## Misschief (Mar 8, 2016)

I have a feeling you won't be finding any quince essential oil, just as you won't find any apple essential oil, or pear essential oil. Fragrance oils, yes, but there is next to no oil, if any, in a quince or an apple, or a pear. In order to make essential oil, you need to be able to extract the oils from a fruit, flower, or bark.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 8, 2016)

I thought so too, Misschief. Turns out there really is an essential oil that is distilled from the leaves. There might be an EO from the fruit peel too, but I'm not certain about that. That said, this stuff must be rare as hen's teeth -- I haven't found any online mention of any quince EO for sale.

Here's a reputable article about quince leaf EO: http://www.omicsgroup.org/journals/...miller-leaves-2167-0412.1000e134.php?aid=9726


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 8, 2016)

I too was on the same train of thought as Misscheif and found the same info as DeeAnna. 

I did find that a specific type of quince has a thicker rind and that is where the essential oils come from. There are numerous articles about the essential oil profile. Sounds like it would be a very interesting one to have! 

However, I also could not find anywhere selling it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 8, 2016)

It must be cost prohibitive.  I couldn't find it either.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 9, 2016)

I did a very long lengthy research trying to locate this oil. The only thing that came close to it was on WSP and it's  Crafters Choice™ Pear Quince Fragrance Oil 780 not an essential oil. I ordered some and will let you guys know what I think.


----------



## rogersmithiii (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks.  The odor of ripening quince is quite amazing.  Plus, the fruit makes amazing jam.  At this time of year, a ripening quince on the table of an Armenian household is essential.


----------



## woody1000 (May 5, 2016)

Hi, about a year ago or just over these had it but if they don't now they might have contacts who can push you the right way, hope it helps www.powellsaromatherapy.co.uk


----------



## Cambridgearomatherapy (Oct 3, 2018)

I know it is a while since the OP. I am currently making an infused oil by filling a jar with the skin from quince I have made chutney from. I filled a jar with quince skin, poured in olive oil and will leave it for four weeks shaking daily and then strain. I am doing this as an aromatherapist to use the oil in my practice as opposed to soap making but you could do the same.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 3, 2018)

Cambridgearomatherapy said:


> I know it is a while since the OP. I am currently making an infused oil by filling a jar with the skin from quince I have made chutney from. I filled a jar with quince skin, poured in olive oil and will leave it for four weeks shaking daily and then strain. I am doing this as an aromatherapist to use the oil in my practice as opposed to soap making but you could do the same.



Hello and welcome!   The OP hasn't been here in a long time and won't likely ever see this.  They were inquiring for MP soap and infusions wouldn't bring anything to the soap as very little additional oils etc can be added and certainly not enough to give it any fragrance.  

Please take a few minutes to introduce yourself in the introduction forum and be sure to read all the stickies on the forum for rules and great information on how to use the forum.


----------



## Cambridgearomatherapy (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks, have posted in introduction forum. I have made infused oils before and I know that some things like Rosemary can produce a strongly smelling oil if jar packed completely with rosemary before adding the oil. Quince skin is a new one for me so I don't know how much it will smell. I actually started it for my aromatherapy practice rather than soap making. I cam across this thread while looking up quince essential oil.

My guess is that for something that smells so strongly, as mentioned in one of the posts above, it must be very expensive to extract otherwise the essential oil would be easily available.


----------

